# How to immigrate to Canada?



## sa3d (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello there

i really want to immigrate to Canada , i'm from Kuwait but not a Kuwaiti citizen (born and raised in Kuwait) but i haven't nationally they call us (bedoun) stand for without papers , i'm 31 yrs arrested in Kuwait because i was a part of demonstration to claim our rights , bedoun in Kuwait didn't have papers they haven't passport . drive licence , birth and death certificate . it hard to find job there because of previous reasons , i'm a graphic designer and video editor and a photography . i really want to immigrate to Canada

what should i do?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I suspect your only way into Canada would be as a refugee claimant.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Sa3d would need to carefully look at the refugee criteria. Are you in danger of torture, etc. and have you exhausted all possible avenues of protection in the entire country where you currently reside?

Most likely this is not an option for you, but you can contact the UN refugee agency for further assistance, they can help place you in multiple countries if you qualify.

Most refugee claims fail and each failed claim costs the Canadian tax payer 50,000 dollars.


----------

